# CVS Entwicklung mit Eclipse



## teppi (9. März 2005)

Hallo !

Ich arbeite gerade mit einem Freund an einem relativ umfangreichen Projekt .. Noch läuft es so, dass wir uns die Quellcodes per E-Mail hin- und herschicken .. Die Nachteile von diesem Verfahren sind offensichtlich. 

Ich möchte nun versuchen das Projekt mit CVS weiterzuentwickeln .. Kann mir jemand vielleicht ein kurzes How To ? geben. 

Ich habe einen CVS Server (cvsnt) installiert und wie ich in Eclipse ein CVS Repository anlege weiß ich mittlerweile auch. Aber wie lege ich bspw. User an und muss ich irgendwas beachten wenn ich das alte, bisher ohne CVS, entwickelte Projekt in den Repository Pfad aufnehme. 

Vielen Dank im vorraus .. 

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Snape (10. März 2005)

teppi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo !
> Ich möchte nun versuchen das Projekt mit CVS weiterzuentwickeln .. Kann mir jemand vielleicht ein kurzes How To ? geben.



Sowas hätte ich auch gerne, um selbst einen CVS Server aufzusetzen. 
(Das Problem dabei: Entweder unter M$ Winblows oder Mac OS X...)



> Ich habe einen CVS Server (cvsnt) installiert und wie ich in Eclipse ein CVS Repository anlege weiß ich mittlerweile auch. Aber wie lege ich bspw. User an und muss ich irgendwas beachten wenn ich das alte, bisher ohne CVS, entwickelte Projekt in den Repository Pfad aufnehme.
> 
> Vielen Dank im vorraus ..
> 
> Gruß Stefan



Ich kann leider nur aus Erfahrungen entweder mit einem bereits aufgesetzten CVS Server dienen oder mit einem einfachen bei Sourceforge. Die User müssen natürlich im Server angelegt werden mit den entsprechenden Rechten, so dass nicht nur ausgecheckt und upgedatet werden können darf, sondern auch committed - soweit gewollt selbstverständlich. Und Du solltest m.E. eine funktionsfähige Version des Programms committen und entsprechend als (Initial-)Version taggen.
Alle anderen sollten sich zunächst diese Version aus dem CVS ziehen, damit weitere Änderungen immer schön im CVS System bei Eclipse verwaltet werden können.


----------



## mcbass (10. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

 Ich spiele auch gerade mit Eclipse und CVS (cvsnt) allerdings funktioniert das hinten und vorne nicht. Ich habe ein Repository auf dem Server, User sind auch angelegt und verbinden kann ich mich auch, nur bekomme ich mein Projekt nicht in das CVS eingeladen.

 Jemand eine Idee ?

 -mcbass


----------



## hpvw (10. März 2005)

http://www.cvsnt.com/cvspro/
Da hatte ich den CVS-Server her.
Ich weiß nur noch, dass ich ein Paar User in die Konsole auf dem Server eingehackt habe und es hat funktioniert.
Eine Doku gibt es auf der Seite auch. Hat alles von 0 auf funktionierendes CVS ca. 2 Stunden gedauert. Das sollte also zu finden sein.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (10. März 2005)

Hallo!

Ich verwende Subversion als RCS und greife mittels des Subclipse Eclipse Plugins darauf zu... das ist eigentlich mehr als einfach. CVS habe ich zwar auch schon gearbeitet jedoch selbst nicht administrieren müssen.

Probiert doch einfach mal die Subversion alternative aus.

Gruß Tom


----------



## hpvw (10. März 2005)

Ein Bekannter sagte, dass Subversion wohl noch nicht ausgereift sei. Er hatte zumindest eine ganze Menge Probleme damit, Abstürze, fehlende Dateien, Verbindungsprobleme. Das wollte ich nur als eine Meinung vom Hörensagen mit einfließen lassen. Also erstmal ein paar Tage testen, bevor man sich bei wichtigen Daten drauf verläßt (gilt natürlich auch für CVS). Bei Thomas scheint es ja gut zu funktionieren.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## Thomas Darimont (10. März 2005)

Hallo!

Die alte Leier, dass subversion noch nicht ausgefeilt sei hört man leider noch viel zu oft, die anfänglichen Kinderkrankheiten hat subversion längst hinter sich und es steht nun in Sachen Features CVS in nichts mehr nach. Dies werden dir auch Zahlreiche Fachartikel und andere Websites bestätigen.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Snape (10. März 2005)

Moin,
zumindest spricht die bereits integrierte CVS Unterstützung in Eclipse für CVS, wenn Elipse benutzt wird.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (10. März 2005)

Hallo!

Nur weil das CVS Plugin schon von Haus aus bei Eclipse dabei ist heißt das doch noch nicht, dass es "besser" integriert ist.Innerhalb von 2 Minuten hast du subversion mittels das subclipse Plugins "genauso" integriert.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Snape (10. März 2005)

Thomas Darimont hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Nur weil das CVS Plugin schon von Haus aus bei Eclipse dabei ist heißt das doch noch nicht, dass es "besser" integriert ist.Innerhalb von 2 Minuten hast du subversion mittels das subclipse Plugins "genauso" integriert.
> Gruß Tom



Aber offenbar muss es zusätzlich eingebunden werden, CVS nicht. Also ist CVS nicht besser integriert, sondern "überhaupt" integriert. 
Es stellt sich die Frage, wenn man mit Eclipse arbeitet, warum _zusätzlich_ etwas installieren/integrieren, wenn es nichts besser oder einfacher kann als das bewährte CVS.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (10. März 2005)

Hallo!

Ich denke mal um das genau sagen zu können muss man es erstmal ausprobiert haben...
Btw. Es ist sehr wohl sinnvoll zusätzlich zur Eclipse Standarddistribution weitere plugins zu installieren... XML Editoren, Codegeneratoren etc... man "kann" natürlich auch mit dem "Standard" arbeiten aber man "muss", Gott sei dank, nicht...

Außerdem bedeutet integration für mich das mehrere Komponenten so miteinander verzahnt werden können, dass sie "eng" zusammenarbeiten und das ist auch beim subversion Plugin der Fall. Es ist vermessen zu sagen, dass das eine "Produkt" mehr/weniger integriert ist als das andere nur weil das eine schon installiert ist und das andere nicht..., oder?

Gruß Tom


----------



## Snape (10. März 2005)

Thomas Darimont hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Ich denke mal um das genau sagen zu können muss man es erstmal ausprobiert haben...



Ansichtssache. Ich bin mit CVS zufrieden. Sag Du mir doch, was subversion besser/mehr kann?



> Btw. Es ist sehr wohl sinnvoll zusätzlich zur Eclipse Standarddistribution weitere plugins zu installieren... XML Editoren, Codegeneratoren etc... man "kann" natürlich auch mit dem "Standard" arbeiten aber man "muss", Gott sei dank, nicht...



Geschmacksache. Wenn ich M$ Office installiert habe, warum sollte ich dann noch OpenOffice installieren? Meine Briefe kann ich auch mit Word schreiben, weshalb ein zusätzliches Programm installieren?



> Außerdem bedeutet integration für mich das mehrere Komponenten so miteinander verzahnt werden können, dass sie "eng" zusammenarbeiten und das ist auch beim subversion Plugin der Fall. Es ist vermessen zu sagen, dass das eine "Produkt" mehr/weniger integriert ist als das andere nur weil das eine schon installiert ist und das andere nicht..., oder?
> Gruß Tom



Nö, ist es nicht. Aber jetzt kommen wir in den Bereich Wortklauberei. 
Wenn es bereits integriert IST, ist es was anderes, als wenn etwas integrierBAR ist und erst noch hinzugefügt werden muss.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (10. März 2005)

Hallo!

Zu den Vor- und Nachteilen siehe:
http://www.computerbase.de/lexikon/Subversion_(Software)

Weiterhin denke ich, dass


> Wenn es bereits integriert IST, ist es was anderes, als wenn etwas integrierBAR ist und erst noch hinzugefügt werden muss


hier nicht so stark greift, da die "Integration" in 2 Minuten durch 3 Klicks getan ist und somit im Prinzip der Aufwand gegen 0 tendiert...

Weiterhin sind einige größere Projekte von Apache.org schon von CVS auf subversion umgezogen bzw. sind dabei dies zu tun.

Gruß Tom


----------



## teppi (10. März 2005)

Oh hallo, erstmal vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten .. Ich schau mir das nachher mal alles genau zuhause an .. Ich glaube das hilft mir schon mal gut weiter  ..


----------

